# شريط غالى عليك - نخبه من المرنمين (منقووول)



## oesi no (15 فبراير 2008)

*شريط غالى عليك *
*نخبه من المرنمين *
*ليديا شديد - ايمن كفرونى واخرين *​ 
*اخبرنى*
*يدك المثقوبه*
*انت اعظم اب *
*شايف*
*يمكن يكون *
*ياللى مش لاقى *
*لم يكن قلبى *
*غالى عليك *
*يسوع انت الفادى *​ 
*يارب يعجبكم *

*سلام ونعمه*​


----------



## naro_lovely (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: غالى عليك حصريا على سيرفر المنتدى*

الشريط تحفة بجدددددددددد مرسى نورااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## marcogamal (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: غالى عليك حصريا على سيرفر المنتدى*

شكرا جدا على هذا الشريط


----------



## احلى ديانة (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: غالى عليك حصريا على سيرفر المنتدى*

ميرسى ليك على الشريط الجميل


----------



## ginajoojoo (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: غالى عليك حصريا على سيرفر المنتدى*

ميغسيييييييييييييى  يا جوجو يا جامد على الشريط التحفة ده
احلى ترانيم بحبها فيه شايف & اخبرنى & ياللى مش لاقى​


----------



## mouraamoura (16 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: غالى عليك حصريا على سيرفر المنتدى*

merciii bgd 3la el sherit maghood ra2e3 f3lan bas ana 3ndy el sherit dah we hwa 11 trnima not 9
fa fih trnimten n2seen                                                                                                    awel w7da 2smha sa2adnoh mnka we elly byrnemha marian george and la7n romany
second one 2smha sayeb shrory le hany nabil 
yaret t7tohom 3shan ana 3yzahom plzzzz gbu all :big29:


----------



## bagy (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: غالى عليك حصريا على سيرفر المنتدى*

شكرا على التعليق الجميل عن شريط غالى عليك
لكن برجاء عدم تحميل الشريط على الموقع علشان نقدر نكمل الخدمة بتاعتنا
علشان فيه حقوق طبع واحنا لازم يمشى الموضوع بنظام اكتر
شكرا وبرجاء الغاء اى تحميل للشريط وشكرا
مجدى يوسف


----------



## alamda (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: غالى عليك حصريا على سيرفر المنتدى*



oesi_no قال:


> *شريط غالى عليك *​
> 
> *نخبه من المرنمين *
> *ليديا شديد - ايمن كفرونى واخرين *​
> ...


 
ممكن اعرف حصلت علي الشريط مينين


----------



## alamda (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: غالى عليك حصريا على سيرفر المنتدى*

ممكن اعرف حصلت علي الشريط مينين


----------



## danydody (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: غالى عليك حصريا على سيرفر المنتدى*

اشكرك بشدة على الشريط الجميل ده انا كنت اشتريتو كاسيت و كان نفسي فيه على الكمبيوتر ميرسي اوي


----------



## ginajoojoo (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: غالى عليك حصريا على سيرفر المنتدى*



bagy قال:


> شكرا على التعليق الجميل عن شريط غالى عليك
> لكن برجاء عدم تحميل الشريط على الموقع علشان نقدر نكمل الخدمة بتاعتنا
> علشان فيه حقوق طبع واحنا لازم يمشى الموضوع بنظام اكتر
> شكرا وبرجاء الغاء اى تحميل للشريط وشكرا
> مجدى يوسف





alamda قال:


> ممكن اعرف حصلت علي الشريط مينين



ممكن الاول نعرف صلة حضراتكم بالشريط ايه بالظبط..قبل المطالبة بالغاء اللينكات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## cobcob (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: غالى عليك حصريا على سيرفر المنتدى*

*ميرسى يا جو على الشريط
يظهر انك بتجيب الشرايط من تحت الارض :big29:
ربنا معاك​*


----------



## oesi no (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: غالى عليك حصريا على سيرفر المنتدى*



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة *bagy*
> 
> 
> _شكرا على التعليق الجميل عن شريط غالى عليك
> ...


ممكن توضحلى حضرتك مين علشان اقدر اشيل اللينكات وانا مش زعلان 


> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة *alamda*
> 
> 
> _ممكن اعرف حصلت علي الشريط مينين_


مالكش دعوة


----------



## †السريانيه† (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: غالى عليك حصريا على سيرفر المنتدى*

ربنا يبارك تعبك ياجورج وميرسي بجد على الشريط
انا بحب ترانيم ليديا قوي تقبل  تحياتي ياغالي​


----------



## oesi no (17 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: غالى عليك حصريا على سيرفر المنتدى*

تم حذف اللينك الخاص بى وهو لينك السيرفر 
وباقى الللينكات منقوله 
سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## candy shop (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط غالى عليك - نخبه من المرنمين (منقووول)*

ميرسى يا جو على الشريط الجميل

تم التحميل

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## bagy (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط غالى عليك - نخبه من المرنمين (منقووول)*

يا جماعة ياريت المسئول عن المنتدى 

لانه كده بيسرق
واعتقد ان اللى يعمل موقع كده المفروض يبقى انسان محترم وفاهم حقوق الطبع احنا مش عايزين نعمل مشكلة لكن ياريت يكلمنى
مجدى يوسف


----------



## oesi no (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط غالى عليك - نخبه من المرنمين (منقووول)*



> يا جماعة ياريت المسئول عن المنتدى
> 
> لانه كده بيسرق
> واعتقد ان اللى يعمل موقع كده المفروض يبقى انسان محترم وفاهم حقوق الطبع احنا مش عايزين نعمل مشكلة لكن ياريت يكلمنى
> مجدى يوسف


حضرتك اللينكات منقوله من منتدى تانى 
مش معقوله يبقا الشريط على المنتديات التانية وتيجى تطلب منى انى احذف اللينكات اللى انا اساسا واخدها من عندهم 
وعموما ياريت تقولى حضرتك ايه علاقتك بالشريط 
وانا مستعد احذف اللينكات اللى انا اساسا ناقلها​


----------



## شادي شوكت شوقي (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط غالى عليك - نخبه من المرنمين (منقووول)*

ياريت ياجماعه نصبر علي الشرايط الجديده شويه وخصوصا غالي عليك لأن صديقي مجدي يوسف بيكلف الشريط كتير جدا فمن فضلكم حافظوا علي استمرار الخدمه. أخوكم / شادي شوكت


----------



## oesi no (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط غالى عليك - نخبه من المرنمين (منقووول)*

تم حذف اللينكات وسيتم غلق الموضوع 
وتعتذر ادارة المنتدى عن نشر تلك اللينكات 
ولكل رواد الموقع 
سيتم اعادة نشر الشريط مرة اخرى ولكن بسماح من اصحاب الشريط انفسهم 
مصلين الى الرب ان يديم تعب خدمتهم واسفين عن ما تم من سوء تفاهم
وبالنسبه لى سأحاول جاهدا ان احذف اللينكات من باقى المواقع حتى يدوم عمل خدمتكم 
سلام ونعمه ​


----------

